# why do vets always say never to this?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

how come vets always tell people raw diet is unhealthy for dogs? is it just because they want to make their extra money selling specific brands? i reccomended some one i fairly know that raw diet would be better for their dog a few days later they told no because the vet said the dog would get very ill from this!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

well can't you feed dogs cooked food and still be considered raw? Grizz eats raw eggs I used to eat raw egss. I like my meet as rare as I can get it grizz eats raw beef sometimes. That's emwhat our stomach acid is for. You got to excercise your immune system sometimes LOL.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I think its because the general public doesn't know the correct way to feed RAW/BARF diet. Also it may be the breed, I think some people..even vets...still buy into the "raw meat makes them evil" bit. Next time a vet says that...ask him why.


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

i m fortunate enuff to have a friend who happens to be a vet and he s the one who told me to put my puppy on a raw diet,he warned me that dog food is crap,it didn t take much convincing because he has a beautiful 1 year old pit bull,muscular and lean...gonna take a photo of his dog and post it sometime


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I THINK BEDLAM IS RITE BECAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE THE RAW AND BARF DIET'S CORRECTLY.BUT IN MY FAMILY OUR PUPS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ON A RAW DIET.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

My vet told me it brings the feral nature out in the dog. I laughed at him as I was walking out.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

my vet still tries to get me to cook Sydney's food...but I refuse, she admits she knows nothing about raw diets, and she does say that it does seem to be working for Sydney...I also do blood tests yearly just as a heads up to see if anything is off.


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dont feed them raw food... undercooked chicken is crazy to eat, Undercooked beef hello heartworms and or fecal worms... Cook it and they can at it but it does promote Begging.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> Dont feed them raw food... undercooked chicken is crazy to eat, Undercooked beef hello heartworms and or fecal worms... Cook it and they can at it but it does promote Begging.


that is actually not a true statement. Dogs digestive systems are naturally more acidic then humans and their digestive tract is not as long as a humans so the food is processed before it putrefies (if fed properly)



IlyHalee0915 said:


> Undercooked beef hello heartworms and or fecal worms... Cook it and they can at it but it does promote Begging.


if trained properly food does not promote begging (unless you feed them from where you eat, but then again I did say *properly trained*) Do you know where heartworms come from??? Mosquitoes, so that really makes no sense at all.


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes actually i do know, but it can also be caused of an infection in the heart... undercooked beef alot of times contains parasitic worms... any parasitic worm can cause heartworms and infections... my uncle is a vet.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> Yes actually i do know, but it can also be caused of an infection in the heart... undercooked beef alot of times contains parasitic worms... any parasitic worm can cause heartworms and infections... my uncle is a vet.


Are you maybe thinking of tapeworm, which can embed in more places than the digestive tract? It's actually pretty common in ham/pork products, but not so much in beef or chicken.

Not to mention, all an animal has to do is ingest a flea to get tapeworm - tapeworm is very common and very treatable.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think most vets say not to feed raw because MOST vets know nothing of nutrition beyond basics. Most vets seem to only recommend foods that they are making money off of. Peanuts ex-vet told me to put him on Royal Canin....NO. Another reason he no longer sees that veterinarian.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i think most vets say not to feed raw because MOST vets know nothing of nutrition beyond basics. Most vets seem to only recommend foods that they are making money off of. Peanuts ex-vet told me to put him on Royal Canin....NO. Another reason he no longer sees that veterinarian.


My rule of thumb - if a vet recommends a dog food which they have random brand name swag for all over the office, they're not doing it for the good of the dog!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i agree.

i used to work at a vet and they pushed so hard on science diet because hills was running a contest for which office sold the most food would win $5000 to do what ever they wanted with....my office won and they took us on a weekend vacation...i wish i knew then what i know now about that food. vets do benefit from selling the foods that are in their office and now i feel that its not just the kick back of prizes its that you are in their office more often. since i changed foods for my dog i havent been to the vet


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's some dirty sh!t but that's business I guess.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i agree.
> 
> i used to work at a vet and they pushed so hard on science diet because hills was running a contest for which office sold the most food would win $5000 to do what ever they wanted with....my office won and they took us on a weekend vacation...i wish i knew then what i know now about that food. vets do benefit from selling the foods that are in their office and now i feel that its not just the kick back of prizes its that you are in their office more often. since i changed foods for my dog i havent been to the vet


Hmmm, sounds alot like the medical community! You get prescribed whatever the doctor is getting benefits to push.

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> Yes actually i do know, but it can also be caused of an infection in the heart... undercooked beef alot of times contains parasitic worms... any parasitic worm can cause heartworms and infections... my uncle is a vet.


Maybe you are referring to trichinosis??? Still cooking a dogs food is very hard on the pancreas and cooked fatty foods can cause pancreatic issues. Did your uncle tell you about all the crap and preservatives and anti bacterials they put into dog food to control the growth of the bacteria in the dog food that actually upsets the balance of the dogs natural digestive system?

I am not saying feeding raw is for everyone to do it right involves alot of work!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> Dont feed them raw food... undercooked chicken is crazy to eat, Undercooked beef hello heartworms and or fecal worms... Cook it and they can at it but it does promote Begging.


Onyx loves raw steak plus i know plenty of people who feed their dogs raw and their dogs are as healthy as can be. I personally beleive no dog food brand is healthier then feeding dogs raw diet. besides stray dogs and wolves and coyotes eat raw meat all the time it isn't harmfull to animals it is natural for them and is what they would eat if they didn't have a home to live in. you should read what is in most dog foods it is sickening! everything syd said is correct. so far i have never had any health problems with onyx feeding him raw meat. besides dogs bodies are able to filter out all the bacteria from raw meat humans used to beable to handle raw meat but once we discovered fire everything was cooked so we lost the abitlity to filter out all the bacteria since we stopped eating meat raw. Anyway like i said before it is a hell of a lot more natural then feeding anykind of kibble!


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> Dont feed them raw food... undercooked chicken is crazy to eat, Undercooked beef hello heartworms and or fecal worms... Cook it and they can at it but it does promote Begging.


how does it promote begging if its in their bowl?? my dog gets high end meat and veggies as a birthday-christmas-any holiday treat but when i eat she goes and plays with her ball..... if you are feeding it from your hand im sure it 
would create begging but no one said feeding it to them that way......

look it up study it just like the pitbull you own look it up and learn to love it


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i agree.
> 
> i used to work at a vet and they pushed so hard on science diet because hills was running a contest for which office sold the most food would win $5000 to do what ever they wanted with....my office won and they took us on a weekend vacation...i wish i knew then what i know now about that food. vets do benefit from selling the foods that are in their office and now i feel that its not just the kick back of prizes its that you are in their office more often. since i changed foods for my dog i havent been to the vet


i knew that was the case. thats really sad they were pushing that sh!t on everyone now that everyone knows how much landfill it really is.


----------

